# Upgrade OpenSSL on EOL systems?



## fredisdead (Jun 10, 2014)

Is there any procedure to upgrade OpenSSL on EOL versions? I have a few boxes where updating to a newer version is simply not an option.


----------



## kpa (Jun 10, 2014)

Not easily if at all. You could try to recompile the applications to use the port version of OpenSSL with 
	
	



```
WITH_OPENSSL_PORT=yes
```
 set in /etc/make.conf. Chances are though that the ports(7) tree with the updated OpenSSL port no longer works on your unsupported version of FreeBSD. Nice way to paint yourself into a corner by relying on unsupported operating system version  :OOO


----------



## pkubaj (Jun 10, 2014)

You can also try to use patches for 8.4 since they may work earlier 8.x.


----------



## fredisdead (Jun 10, 2014)

Even with the patch though, the entire system has to be recompiled? You can*'*t just replace the so library files and update openssl's binary itself?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2014)

fredisdead said:
			
		

> Is there any procedure to upgrade OpenSSL on EOL versions?


Yes, upgrade to a supported version. OpenSSL may not be the only security issue an EoL version has.


----------

